# New lady... (adopted a poor, sad, sick little thing)



## Kittykat7

Here is my new lady... I haven't named her just yet. I went out hunting for some new ladies for my sorority tank today and only wanted 2 bettas. I found a stunning blue/green little lady at petsmart who was very stressed and a beautiful pink/purple and blue lady at petco. Just as I was about to leave petco I checked one last little cup... my heart sank at the sight of this poor little lady. Her water was not nasty at all, I think maybe she just wasn't fed or something. 










This is her already at home in here 1 gal hospital tank. I added a little bit of aquarium salt to her water. She is already doing way better. I gave her some frozen brine shrimp and she loved it. She ate 3 of them. She really was not doing any swimming when I first put her in her tank and now she is starting to swim and explore her tank. 




























Her body does not bend like that all the time. I really hope I can nurse her back to health. Other than being skinny and stressed I don't think there is anything wrong with her.


----------



## Kittykat7

Her she was still in her cup...










You can see that her body does straighten out...










And here is the tank she will join once she is feeling better...


----------



## chimes11

Cute setup.  Hope the little girl gets better.


----------



## Kittykat7

Thanks... I sure hope she pulls through. This is my first time attempting to rehab a sick fish.


----------



## TheCheese909

Unfortunately I see Bettas like that all the time at PetSmart. It's not the store's fault, I'm in there all the time and have made friends with the fish keepers and they know I love Bettas. They take care of their Bettas and feed them properly as well as clean out their cups on a regular basis... It's whoever it is they are getting the Bettas from.

I'm glad you took this one home, hopefully she'll pull through just fine. I've seen acouple other people on here who have rescued Bettas in similar conditions and they seemed to recover with some good tlc.


----------



## Kittykat7

Yeah... it's definitely not my pet stores fault on this one. The petco that I always go to does such a great job keeping up with their betta care. I have never had a problem with a dirty tank or ill treated betta. I think this little lady was just looked over. Now... the one and only petsmart in my area is a different story. They used to do a great job with their bettas, but lately it seems like they don't care anymore. I have seen some pretty dirty cups and bettas in poor condition. I was lucky with the 2 females I have adopted from them. 

I just hope my little girl pulls through. I think she will though, she's a fighter!


----------



## registereduser

She's a crowntail, that much is clear. I bet she colors up with some red :-D

She must feel like she won the lottery :lol:


----------



## ao




----------



## Kittykat7

All my LPS seem to only have crowntail females. I can't wait to see her colors. You can see some red already around the edges of her fins. In the store she was just grey, once I got her outside and her water stared to warm up the red came out a little.


----------



## CandiceMM

I love stories like this, it's great to see people out there making a difference in the lives of our favorite little fish. She is a true beauty and her beauty will shine bright with your love and care. Please keep us posted and can't wait to see pictures when she is all colored up and healthy.


----------



## Kittykat7

CandiceMM said:


> I love stories like this, it's great to see people out there making a difference in the lives of our favorite little fish. She is a true beauty and her beauty will shine bright with your love and care. Please keep us posted and can't wait to see pictures when she is all colored up and healthy.


Thanks. I love stories like mine too. I have seen so many on here and when I saw her at petco I just knew what I had to do. I can't wait to see her all better. She is already feeling better too. More of her red is starting to show and she is swimming a little more. I am going to take pics everyday to see the difference. I will post updates pics later.


----------



## Knitterly

I can't wait to see how nice she turns out!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Omg poor thing!
What's sad is that NOBODY would buy a betta that looked like that, she would've died at the store! 
So awesome of you to rescue her! :') I'm sure with the warm water and food she will be healthy and colorful in no time!


----------



## Kittykat7

Here are some day 2 pictures...














































She is so skinny and colorless that my camera has a hard time focusing in on her so the picture quality isn't all that great. You can see in the pictures that her body is drooping behind her. She still has a little bend to her body but already getting much better. She is really swimming around a lot better too. She even flared at me so I was able to see more of her red color. I can't wait to see her healthy and colorful! 

Thank you everybody for the warm comments. Normally I would look at a fish like her and just put her back and get a healthy looking one but for some reason she really captured my heart. I think it was from reading all the rescue stories on here. I just figured that if I do what everybody has been doing and just put her down that she would not make it much longer. I am happy I rescued her though, she is a little sweety!


----------



## aqua001

Aww... she looks so much better on day 2! What a pretty fishy!


----------



## Kittykat7

Thank you, she is actually looking much better already. Yesterday she looked like she was near death and right now she is looking great. In the picture with the white cup behind her you can really she her red and even now I as type this she is even more red. She is such an awesome little lady.


----------



## TheCheese909

What are you feeding her right now live, frozen, pellets, flakes?


----------



## Kittykat7

She had a little bit of flakes yesterday and about 3 frozen brine shrimp. Today she has just had some flakes. I use BettaMin Tropical Medley.


----------



## TheCheese909

Okay cool, it's nice that you're giving her some frozen foods as well as flakes. I try and feed my boys different stuff all the time, I have about 8 different types of flak and pellet foods as well as a few different freeze dried and frozen ones as well. Whenever any of them get sick i try and make sure to feed them mostly frozen as it seems they always get healthier faster.


----------



## mursey

She is really cute and I look forward to seeing more photos.


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 3: Un-named lady fish is doing okay... but she hasn't eaten yet. She is swimming around nicely and has some more red in her fins but she won't eat. I tried giving her a yummy frozen shrimp and she didn't touch it. I tried some flakes and she nibbled on one but spit it out. When I moved her to a cup to do her water change I gave her a blood worm and still nothing. Will post pics soon.


----------



## Kittykat7

TheCheese909 said:


> Okay cool, it's nice that you're giving her some frozen foods as well as flakes. I try and feed my boys different stuff all the time, I have about 8 different types of flak and pellet foods as well as a few different freeze dried and frozen ones as well. Whenever any of them get sick i try and make sure to feed them mostly frozen as it seems they always get healthier faster.


Yeah, I try to switch up their food as much as possible. I have flakes, blood worms, daphna, mysis, pellets and frozen brine shrimp. Whenever my bettas get torn fins I give them frozen shrimp right away to help them heal. One of my ladies (Cotton Candy) had a slit in her tail fin and I gave her some shrompies, before the day was even over you could barely see where the tear was. Same thing with my baby female betta. I noticed a slit down her tail, gave her some shrimp yesterday and it has already healed. Magical little food those shrimpies are... lol.


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 3 photos:




























She is looking a little more full and my camera can actually focus on her body now. You can see even more red now. I took a couple with the flash on to see the red even better and she actually has a little blue in there too...


----------



## mursey

If she isn't eating - I don't know how small she is but you could try smaller food. I had some fish that eat then spit out food that is too big for them, and when I got them small fish food they ate. 

(I forgot if she is a baby. I use hikari First bites for really tiny fish, and Small Fish Formula by Life Spectrum for platys and sometimes the bettas eat it too. It's smaller than betta pellets or worms.


----------



## Tikibirds

poor thing 

I wonder if she maybe has internal parasites?


----------



## Kittykat7

Hey fish friends... thanks for the concerns. She did eventually eat last night. She just wanted some regular betta flakes. I woke up to a very dark and very red little lady this morning! But of course as soon as some light found her she showed her stress marks again. You can still see a huge difference though. I will post some day 4 pictures later. She has already eaten a whole blood worm (she just had to play around and break it down a bit) and some betta flakes. She is swimming nicely but still has the bend in her back. Which brings me to a name finally... my dad called her Boomerang yesterday because of the bend and it just kind of stuck with her. So for now her name is Boomerang.


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 4 pictures of the newly named Boomerang.

I just love her tail fin... it forms a heart shape!



















This picture shows why I went with the name Boomerang... lol. You can really see the heart shape in her tail. 










Her red really shows up in this picture...










You can really see the tail regrowth now. She is really starting to look pretty. She is much more active today. I showed Boomerang her reflection and she got so happy. She was flaring at herself and her spirits are really high and she is swimming around more.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww cute little thing...
She reminds me of a female version of CandiceMM's heartbreaker :33


----------



## Kittykat7

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww cute little thing...
> She reminds me of a female version of CandiceMM's heartbreaker :33


You know what... that is exactly what I was thinking. I compared both Boomerang and Heart Breakers before pictures to each other and they look alike. And the more she gets better and the more red she gets the more she looks like Heart Breaker! Hear Breakers story is what actually inspired me to adopt Boomerang... and the other rescue stories on here.


----------



## NeoViking

She certainly looks a lot better on day 4 to what she did on day 1  she looks much happier!
I bet she loves her new home! space to move around and a nice diet! she must think she's gone to heaven!
Best of luck with her, I hope she feels better real soon.


----------



## Kittykat7

NeoViking said:


> She certainly looks a lot better on day 4 to what she did on day 1  she looks much happier!
> I bet she loves her new home! space to move around and a nice diet! she must think she's gone to heaven!
> Best of luck with her, I hope she feels better real soon.



Thanks, she really does look a lot better already. I think she loves her new home. She has spent almost all day tucked away in her cave and coming out occasionally to follow my finger around.


----------



## NeoViking

awwww she follows your finger? what a cutey!! >w<
I'm so glad she's happy <3 it's certainly nice getting the satisfaction of giving a poor fish a lovely new forever home where they'll be well looked after and safe.
I'm sure she'll blossom in your care  she's already well on the way!


----------



## Kittykat7

It definitely is satisfying knowing that I gave her a chance at life. I really don't think she would have lasted another day in that cup. She looked so lifeless the first day and I am actually surprised she survived the drive home. I am certainly glad I adopted her though. She has won my heart!


----------



## puffin463

Your poor, sad little fish is a very lucky little one. Love the pix and her story. Best of luck to her.


----------



## twissfish

I can't wait to see her when she's all better. She's so cute! Heart Breaker's future girlfriend, anyone? Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## Kittykat7

Lol... little Heart Breaker and Boomerang babies would be too cute! 

Day 5:
Little Boomerang is doing good. She is a little darker and and a little more fin growth. She is swimming around a little but always dragging her back side and tail. Anyone know why? She is eating good and pooping. She just swims around dragging her backside. I will post pictures in a bit.


----------



## Kittykat7

Boomerang is looking a little stressed and tired right now, so I don't think I will be getting any pictures of her today. I don't want to stress her out even more.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Kittykat7 said:


> Lol... little Heart Breaker and Boomerang babies would be too cute!
> 
> Day 5:
> Little Boomerang is doing good. She is a little darker and and a little more fin growth. She is swimming around a little but always dragging her back side and tail. Anyone know why? She is eating good and pooping. She just swims around dragging her backside. I will post pictures in a bit.


Aww. She's probably just weak.


----------



## CandiceMM

Kittykat7 said:


> Lol... little Heart Breaker and Boomerang babies would be too cute!
> 
> Day 5:
> Little Boomerang is doing good. She is a little darker and and a little more fin growth. She is swimming around a little but always dragging her back side and tail. Anyone know why? She is eating good and pooping. She just swims around dragging her backside. I will post pictures in a bit.


Awwwww they would be!!! How is she doing tonight?? I'll pray for her recovery! It's very stressful watching a little fish you love feel sick. You feel so helpless and don't know what to do. Best of luck to you both. Keep us posted!


----------



## Kittykat7

Hi fish friends. 

Day 6:

I don't really know how to feel about Boomerang today. She seems very very weak. Her breathing is very slow and heavy and she has just been floating at the top of the tank all day. I have tried feeding her today but she does not seem interested. I am feeling sad today, I am just not sure about her right now.

Her color does look good today though and her stress mark isn't too bad... still, I just don't know. I am not super positive but it almost looks like she has some raised scaling going on :-( I just don't know though.


----------



## BettaQi

I am thinking of you both.

Thank you for doing all you can to help her giving her a loving home.


----------



## katydidmischief

Poor sweet baby. Sending good vibes to her and to you.


----------



## Kittykat7

Thank you BettaQi and Katydidmischeif. Boomerang can use all the thoughts and good vibes! I am doing the best I can and I figure if she doesn't pull through at least she lived longer and happier than she would have in petco. I still have hope for her though... she is a fighter!


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 7:

Welp, I gots to say... Boomerang looks pretty darn good today!!! I am not getting too excited, I know that anything can happen still, but in my opinion she does look better. Yesterday her breathing was very slow and labored looking and today her breathing seems normal. She is swimming around a bit more and not hanging out on the top so much. She does not look as weak as yesterday either. She is looking dark still with a lot more red today. You can see a lot of black on her fins, so they are growing pretty nicely. She ate a lot of little frozen shrimpies today too. Yesterday I barely got her to eat a very small flake of food. But today I tried the shrimp and she loved it. I had to use a toothpick and cut the shrimp because they were too big for her so I would say she ate about 8 small chunks of shrimp.


----------



## Kittykat7

I just have to post some more pictures... Boomerang is doing so good all of a sudden. It's like she is a whole new fish. She is swimming around a lot and following my finger and trying to get my attention (she is next to me on my computer desk). It seems her back is all straight now and she isn't even doing the boomerang thing (dragging her backside behind her). 










Just look at that adorable little heart shaped tail...


----------



## teeneythebetta

And she's not slouching!! :welldone:


----------



## Sapphoira

She's looking so much better! I'm so happy she seems to be improving. At my petsmart where I work, all of the people with bettas get so sad when we get a shipment of females that are SO TINY and tragic looking! Some of them they try to keep off the shelves for a bit to let them get older, but more just keep coming


----------



## Kittykat7

teeneythebetta said:


> And she's not slouching!! :welldone:


NOPE!!! I shouldn't even call her Boomerang anymore. LOL


----------



## Kittykat7

Sapphoira said:


> She's looking so much better! I'm so happy she seems to be improving. At my petsmart where I work, all of the people with bettas get so sad when we get a shipment of females that are SO TINY and tragic looking! Some of them they try to keep off the shelves for a bit to let them get older, but more just keep coming


Thank you, she really does look better! The females at my petsmart and petco usually have healthy looking females, but lately not so much. I went to petsmart today and they had a couple females there and they were tiny. But they did look healthy at least. A couple of days ago I went to the other petco in town, not the one I adopted little Boomerang from and they had a female betta there that looked just Boomerang just maybe not as bad. I felt really bad for her because she looked like she was a couple days away from death (I really hope not), but I just can't save them all. So, I am really happy I could save at least one.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Kittykat7 said:


> NOPE!!! I shouldn't even call her Boomerang anymore. LOL


I like the name reguardless personally 
You could always call her Boo for short ;-)


----------



## TheCheese909

She looks so much better already and it's only been a week! I can't imagine how much different she'll look in two more weeks lol. You're doing a great job


----------



## teeneythebetta

You should enter her in our betta newsletter's rescue of the week contest.
Read about it here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=113045


----------



## Kittykat7

teeneythebetta said:


> I like the name reguardless personally
> You could always call her Boo for short ;-)


Thanks, I still love the name. She will always be little Boomerang, it's how she started her life with me. I like Boo for short, I can also call her Boomer.


----------



## Kittykat7

TheCheese909 said:


> She looks so much better already and it's only been a week! I can't imagine how much different she'll look in two more weeks lol. You're doing a great job


Thank you so much. It really means a lot to me that so many people have been reading and following Boomerang's story. It was iffy there on day 5 and day 6 (yesterday) I truly wasn't sure she was going to make it. She did a complete 180 today and is just doing so much better. I am just so surprised of the difference already. I too can't wait to see what she looks like in another week and even 2 weeks.


----------



## Kittykat7

teeneythebetta said:


> You should enter her in our betta newsletter's rescue of the week contest.
> Read about it here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=113045


Cool, I am looking into right now!


----------



## katydidmischief

She looks awesome! Yay, Boomerang!


----------



## magnum

Just read through this story! She is such a cutie! I can't wait to see her when she's got all her colour.


----------



## Kittykat7

Thanks katydidmischeif and magnum!

Day 8: It has been one week today that I adopted little Boomerang! She sure has come a long way... 























































It's getting harder to take a decent photo of Boomerang since she has some spunk in her now. She seems to be doing great though. She ate a bunch of small brine shrimp today and is swimming around more than ever now. 

I want to thank everybody that has read Boomerang's story and has been following her day to day. Your warm comment and happy thoughts have really helped!


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 1...










Day 8... one week later!


----------



## teeneythebetta

All I can say is WOW! :-D


----------



## Kittykat7

teeneythebetta said:


> All I can say is WOW! :-D


I know!!! She looks great, I am so happy.


----------



## katydidmischief

What a difference! She looks AMAZING!


----------



## Kittykat7

katydidmischief said:


> What a difference! She looks AMAZING!


Thank you!


----------



## Kittykat7

Hahahahaha... 

so, since Boomerang has gotten bigger and stronger and less stressed I decided to put an air stone in her tank and set it to blow very slowly. Well, after a few minutes in her tank she finally found it and is trying to eat the bubbles! LOL, it is really cute. Silly fish.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish

Too cute! I love her and her name, she must be so thankful that you rescued
her! We need more people like you in the world.


----------



## Kittykat7

RandyTheBettaFish said:


> Too cute! I love her and her name, she must be so thankful that you rescued
> her! We need more people like you in the world.


Aww... thanks! I love her name too. 

When I was at petco and I was looking through the females I saw her and put her down because she looked sick and grabbed a very pretty pink/blue crowntail (Bubble Gum). But, as I was about to leave something just clicked in my mind and I grabbed for her cup. I really didn't know what to expect and I wasn't even sure she would survive the car ride home. I didn't even want to give her a name until I knew she was going to make it past a couple of days. I am glad I did get her though, it has been so much fun watching her get better and better each day. Although on day 5 I wasn't sure she was going to make. I didn't even take a picture of her on day 5 because I was afraid she was about to die.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Aw, what a cutie! Stories like this make my heart melt, and you're doing an amazing job with her... she looks better already <3 Can't wait to watch her progress!


----------



## CandiceMM

I am so happy for you and little Boomerang!!! She looks so beautiful! You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## Kittykat7

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Aw, what a cutie! Stories like this make my heart melt, and you're doing an amazing job with her... she looks better already <3 Can't wait to watch her progress!



Thank you so much! I love waking up every morning and checking in on her and seeing her progress.


----------



## Kittykat7

CandiceMM said:


> I am so happy for you and little Boomerang!!! She looks so beautiful! You should be very proud of yourself!


Thanks. I am very proud of myself. Your little Heart Breaker is actually what inspired me to help this little lady out. I had just read the entire thread the night before I found her and after I put her cup down and picked up the one with Bubble Gum (lady fish #4 for my sorority) in and started walking away I was like, "wait, I can rescue that little lady like the one on the forum." So, I did!!!


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 9: Boomerang is coming along just fine! She seems to be so happy now. Her body is starting to fill out and her fins are really growing back. You can see the black coloring of regrowth. 

Good morning Boomerang!










"Hey... who you callin' Boomerang!?!"










"I'm watching you."










"You want a piece of me?"










"Hey! Get back here."










"I'm talkin' to you pal."










"That's right, back away!"


----------



## rebobinar

What a great story! She's a totally different fish, now!
I think you can call her Boomerang for the way her life and health changed so much, you know? Love it!


----------



## Sceven

Yay! I was really worried for your little girl for a while there, I am glad I stumbled on this. She looks awesome! Your doing great. I am keeping your Boomerang in my thoughts. ~Healing Fish Vibes~


----------



## TheCheese909

Amazing! She looks great!  So happy for both of you!


----------



## katydidmischief

LOL! She's a doll and I loved your story.


----------



## Kittykat7

rebobinar said:


> What a great story! She's a totally different fish, now!
> I think you can call her Boomerang for the way her life and health changed so much, you know? Love it!


Thanks. I actually love the name Boomerang for her too. It does describe her life and health!



Sceven said:


> Yay! I was really worried for your little girl for a while there, I am glad I stumbled on this. She looks awesome! Your doing great. I am keeping your Boomerang in my thoughts. ~Healing Fish Vibes~


Thank you. I was worried for her too around day 5, but now she looks great. I feel really connected to her. I just love her. Thanks for the good thoughts and vibes. 



TheCheese909 said:


> Amazing! She looks great!  So happy for both of you!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Kittykat7

katydidmischief said:


> LOL! She's a doll and I loved your story.


Thank you!


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 10:

Little Boomerang is doing just fine. I am sad though, she has a slit in her dorsal fin and a little hole in her tail fin. She was too quick for me today so I just got one picture of her.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww she will be fine, Teeney had that happen a bit and she healed up quickly )
She looks so much darker!  is it just me or is her pineconing not as bad any more?


----------



## TheCheese909

She looks great though! The little holes should heal up nicely pretty quick, i wouldn't worry too much about it


----------



## Sceven

Poor Boomerang, she is not used to having so much fin to control. I am sure she will be fine under your watchful eye.


----------



## Kittykat7

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww she will be fine, Teeney had that happen a bit and she healed up quickly )
> She looks so much darker!  is it just me or is her pineconing not as bad any more?


Thanks, she has already begun to heal. She is much darker and her pineconing is not bad at all. I think it was just from her being so skinny. Those little brine shrimp has been filling her out! 



TheCheese909 said:


> She looks great though! The little holes should heal up nicely pretty quick, i wouldn't worry too much about it


Thanks. The hole in her dorsal fin already healed, but the slit in her tail fin split all the way. I'm not worried though, she is a fast healer. 



Sceven said:


> Poor Boomerang, she is not used to having so much fin to control. I am sure she will be fine under your watchful eye.


Haha, yeah she definitely has more fin to use now. She is healing nicely already.


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 11:

Boomerang is doing amazing! She had a couple small fin tears, but nothing to worry about. She is no longer getting salt treatment since she had them for 10 days. She is really swimming around a lot. Since she is feeling better I decided to shine some light on her to get some pictures of her beautiful colors, I did not use flash, I just had a light on her. 




























They might be a little blurry, but that is because she has gotten a lot faster on me. You can really see her dark red and now some blue. Her eyes are amazing with some red and blue in them!


----------



## lelei

Kittykat7 said:


> Thanks. I am very proud of myself. Your little Heart Breaker is actually what inspired me to help this little lady out. I had just read the entire thread the night before I found her and after I put her cup down and picked up the one with Bubble Gum (lady fish #4 for my sorority) in and started walking away I was like, "wait, I can rescue that little lady like the one on the forum." So, I did!!!


Awww...that is soo beautiful..Heartbreaker is an ispiration for a lot of us..and I am so glad that is what prompted you to pick up this lil girl..I love her name too..It truly is what these fishy's do with the right care, come right back, like a "Boomerang" soo precious..I am very proud of you too..and you can see your lil girl is very happy indeed..You are doing a marvelous job..;-)


----------



## lelei

Kittykat7 said:


> Hahahahaha...
> 
> so, since Boomerang has gotten bigger and stronger and less stressed I decided to put an air stone in her tank and set it to blow very slowly. Well, after a few minutes in her tank she finally found it and is trying to eat the bubbles! LOL, it is really cute. Silly fish.


 
It is soo cute how they love to do that..my fishy's do too;-)


----------



## TheCheese909

Oh my gosh! Her body has so much more color! lol She's REALLY turned around!! You're doing a great job, she's a very lucky little girl!

<3


----------



## teeneythebetta

Woah! Where'd all that color come from? 
Omg she's changed so much the past couple days ^.^


----------



## Kittykat7

lelei said:


> Awww...that is soo beautiful..Heartbreaker is an ispiration for a lot of us..and I am so glad that is what prompted you to pick up this lil girl..I love her name too..It truly is what these fishy's do with the right care, come right back, like a "Boomerang" soo precious..I am very proud of you too..and you can see your lil girl is very happy indeed..You are doing a marvelous job..;-)


Thank you so much. She really does look happy and I love her so much. 



lelei said:


> It is soo cute how they love to do that..my fishy's do too;-)


It's so funny watching her do it. I recorded her doing it but the video was too big to upload. 



TheCheese909 said:


> Oh my gosh! Her body has so much more color! lol She's REALLY turned around!! You're doing a great job, she's a very lucky little girl!
> 
> <3


Thanks!!! I can't believe her transformation really, it's like she's a whole new fish.


----------



## Kittykat7

teeneythebetta said:


> Woah! Where'd all that color come from?
> Omg she's changed so much the past couple days ^.^


I know, right! She is very colorful now and I just love her red and blue eyes.


----------



## twissfish

She even looks a little like Heart Breaker! 

Great job! :nicefish:


----------



## Leeniex

She's beautiful! Great job on her.


----------



## Kittykat7

twissfish said:


> She even looks a little like Heart Breaker!
> 
> Great job! :nicefish:


Thank you. She does look like Heart Breaker. 



Leeniex said:


> She's beautiful! Great job on her.


Thanks!


----------



## NeoViking

She's looking so much better! that's amazing! ^_^
Completely different fish to the first picture you posted.
She's gone from a faded lifeless fishy to a colourful happy little princess! well done you for making such a big difference to a once sad fish's life ^__^


----------



## Kittykat7

NeoViking said:


> She's looking so much better! that's amazing! ^_^
> Completely different fish to the first picture you posted.
> She's gone from a faded lifeless fishy to a colourful happy little princess! well done you for making such a big difference to a once sad fish's life ^__^


Thank you. It really is amazing how far she has already came.


----------



## Kittykat7

Here is day 12, I forgot to post it yesterday:


----------



## MoonShadow

Awwww what a doll! Great job!


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 13: Little Boomerang really is doing amazingly well. 




























I know these next ones are blurry (she is far too fast for me now), but I like them because you can see her intense colors.


----------



## Kittykat7

Hopefully this works... here is a little video of her. Just click on the photo.


----------



## Kittykat7

MoonShadow said:


> Awwww what a doll! Great job!


Thank you!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww what a cutie :3


----------



## TheCheese909

Look at all the color!!! <3 She looks amazing!


----------



## lelei

She is such a lil cutey


----------



## Kittykat7

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww what a cutie :3





TheCheese909 said:


> Look at all the color!!! <3 She looks amazing!





lelei said:


> She is such a lil cutey


Thanks everybody! She really does have so much color. I am so amazed that she has come so far in just about 2 weeks. All she needed was some "proper" TLC!!!


----------



## Knitterly

She looks great!


----------



## Kittykat7

Knitterly said:


> She looks great!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 14: Here is a picture from yesterday that I forgot to post...


----------



## Kittykat7

Day 15: It is exactly 2 weeks now since I adopted little Boomerang!


----------



## TheCheese909

I love that last picture lol, how cute.

If i didn't know any better I would say that isn't the same fish!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Good job! She sure has come a long way and looks healthy now


----------



## Sceven

KittyKat, she looks awesome, not even the same fish. You are doing great keep it up :grin:



twissfish said:


> She even looks a little like Heart Breaker!
> 
> Great job! :nicefish:



Fishy arranged marriage maybe?


----------



## katydidmischief

Seriously, you've done such an amazing job with her! <3


----------



## Kittykat7

Oh man... I haven't posted an update in almost a week. I have just gotten busy with school that I haven't had time to post any updates. Boomerang is doing fantastic. I still can't believe she is the same fish. I will post some updated pictures some time tomorrow.


----------



## TheCheese909

I was just about to ask about pics of her


----------



## Kittykat7

Hmm... I think this is day 22!?! It has been 3 weeks and one day. Time for some Boomerang spam...









































































A couple of pictures with a light on her...



















Boomerang is definitely a much happier fish. She is getting really big, she is actually longer than the healthy ladies I bought at the same time. I am going to wait a little longer til I put her in the sorority tank. I want to make sure she is big and healthy enough to handle the other ladies.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww she is looking so awesome!
I hope she works out in the sorority! :-D


----------



## TheCheese909

Wow!  She looks great!! I just went back and looked at the pics of her from day 1 and holy cow what a difference!


----------



## Kittykat7

Hey guys... sorry I haven't updated in forever. Here are a few pictures of her from about a week ago. I added her to my sorority tank and she seems to be doing just fine. I have been watching them all interact and they all get along great. 














































She is much harder to snap pictures of now that she has so much room.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Wow that is so great! They all look happy together too


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awe how cute is that! Im glad she is doing well!


----------



## Kittykat7

Thanks ^^^. I am glad she is getting along in the sorority. She means way too much to me... I love her so much. I am always checking on her in the sorority tank just to make sure she is not being picked on. She has come so far and I am beyond happy that I rescued her!!!


----------



## TheCheese909

Aww <3 she's so pretty! <3


----------



## prosthetik

She looks great now! Well done on doing a fantastic job!


----------



## Kittykat7

I absolutely hate posting this right as I am incredibly sad... little Boomerang has passed away. I fed her last night and she seemed perfectly healthy and happy. I woke up this morning and she was gone. Makes me beyond sad. I have no idea what happened to her.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

No!!!!  Poor baby, I wonder what happened. She was doing so good and was happy and supposedly alot more healthy. Wow this makes me so sad :-( Sorry she died *Hugs* to you.


----------



## TheCheese909

Awwww man!  That sucks and I hate being cheesey (don't look at my name, doesn't count lol) but you had her for awhile and showed her much love and care. She may have passed away but she passed in a home where people loved her and not on a shelf in the back forgotten and neglected. You gave her a great home and i'm sure she's very happy and thankful for that.


----------



## prosthetik

Aw, Im so sorry! At least she had a chance with you, you did a wonderful job with her.


----------



## Kittykat7

Thanks fish friends. I know I gave little Boomerang a nice happy place to live for awhile. I am still incredibly sad over it. I am almost 28 years old and I cried my eyes out that a fish died. She was by far my favorite fish. I actually think she may have wedged herself under a plant and got stuck there... then the corydoras came along and attacked her. That is the only explanation that I have.


----------



## RaptorX8

I'm 29 and I'm just reading this and wanting to cry. I am so sorry for your loss. You gave her such a wonderful life, far better than what she would have had if no one had helped her.


----------

